# Wedding march



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

i am hoping that someone may have access to, or could link me with a spooky orgin wedding march and wedding bells. I am not interested in a traditional wedding march it needs to be more sinister.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try this, 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Funea-Here Comes The Bride.mp3
( if it asks for password - haunttunes )
If you need to add bells or change it spookier, run it thru Audacity.
Nothing funner than tweaking a sound on it ! Hope the file helps..... 
Have a lot of other themed music files if you need.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You could also try "Funeral March of the Marionettes" better know as the Alfred Hitchcock Presents" theme. 

Or

"In the Hall of the Mountain King" (should be recognizable if you've seen Disney's Fantasia)


No one says it has to be the wedding march... I walked to Vivaldi's Winter mvt 2: Largo (granted, not creepy, but I do love classical music!)


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about the "Corpse Bride" wedding Song.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's the wedding march from The Haunted Mansion ride:
HM Bridal March.mp3


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok at request, added wedding bells 1st version, tweaked a little 2nd & warped 3rd version....... ( password- haunttunes ) hope this works for ya.....i know if i ever heard #3, i would run for the hills.........LOL

1 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download church bells wedding march 1.mp3

2 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download church_bells weddng march tweaked.mp3

3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download church_bells weddng march WARPED.mp3

May add a few evil / demonic laughs to # 3 !!


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me the generousity in the people here on the forum. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and links as well. Listening to the variety of choices available not only helped in determining what I wanted I was able to hear what I didn't want. My voice over track with the spooky wedding march is now complete.


----------



## batcreimp (Sep 19, 2009)

Many thanks to ur post. I love it.


----------

